# First deer of the season!



## RGH22 (Jun 1, 2011)

Stuck this one on my place in Dayton.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Dang nice buck!!


----------



## just yakin (Feb 10, 2007)

Man thats a nice one!! Good Job!! Was that this morning?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*Yes Sir...*


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow, that's a very nice buck. Congrats to you. I'm currently sitting in my bow stand waiting. I'm in liberty county. Anyway, that's a beautiful deer. Congrats again on the nice harvest.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck fo sho, cool end of the L main beam, what mabe 4 1/2...WW


----------



## RGH22 (Jun 1, 2011)

I guessed about 4 and 1/2. Im not thinking hes any older than that.
I got him last tuesday just now had time to post up pics
Thanks for the replies


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Congrats - Nice deer


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice animal, congrats


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Can you pull the jaw bone? I think it might be older.
Very nice buck.


----------



## RGH22 (Jun 1, 2011)

bigl said:


> Can you pull the jaw bone? I think it might be older.
> Very nice buck.


He's one of the better bucks taken at my place and has cool characteristics in the horns so hes going on the wall. Head has already been dropped off but ill ask my taxidermist to take a look for me.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

good job. I have one just like that on camera. I have not got one down yet. awesome!!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

very nice buck


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

bigl said:


> Can you pull the jaw bone? I think it might be older.
> Very nice buck.


X2 minimum 5.5


----------



## RGH22 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ill find out for sure and let y'all know


----------

